# rest and sight?



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 26, 2009)

I need to upgrade my arrow rest and sight from the cheap-o's i got now, what are yall using?

I'd like a knock-down rest, and the sight well any decent brand i recon. im on the economical budget :wink: 

the bow's a browning #70, in the shop getting a fancy new string at the moment

thanks fellers!


----------



## Jim (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm in the same boat as you. I either upgrade or sell it. I did post it for sale on a local forum, but no takers yet.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 26, 2009)

Those drop away rests are not all that they're cracked up to be. Get on youtube and search for the slo-mo's of them. Nearly every brand out there bounces back up and smacks the arrow.

I shoot a whisker biscuit simply because it's fool proof in hunting situations and have a Trophy Ridge 3 pin sight.


----------



## bcritch (Aug 26, 2009)

I second the whisker biscuit rest. I use the standard Pins with a Peep Sight.


----------



## jasonr95 (Aug 26, 2009)

i have a ripcord brand dropaway. works ok, but not worth the money, i would buy wiskerbiscuit. got one for my carp bow, but not used it yet.


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 26, 2009)

You cant go wrong with the whisker biscuit i have it and have had no problems just drop the arrow in and forget about. I use a cheap o standard 3pin truglo sight with a tube peep works great. 


-Justin


----------



## switchback (Aug 26, 2009)

I shoot the QAD ultra rest and love it. The hunter model like I bought was $50. the higher priced ones are pretty much just more. Not really worth the extra money in my opinion. It keeps the arrow self contained so it doesn't fall off the rest. I also use the tru glo bright light extreme sight. It comes with a light to light up the pins at low light. I wrap electrical tape around the light and poke a hole with a straight pin so it isn't so bright. Or you can take the light off and replace the 20 yard pin with a tru glo tritium pin.


----------



## switchback (Aug 27, 2009)

ohhh and no bouncing back up on this rest.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYbT6dBuhXM


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 27, 2009)

excellent fellers ill let'cha know what i get.

the only reason i was stearing away from the wisker biscuit is i was told my bow wasnt to fast (i havent shot it yet) to go with the drop away. When i pick it up saturday im gonna get my buddys whisker bisket and giver' a try before buying one or the other

:!: one more thing. i was looking at some carbon arrow's with hand made feathers instead of the little plastic wings. ive never been around one, do yall notice any difference in them besides 5 bucks?? i usually just shoot cheap-o's from wallmart but have 3 nice carbon express with muzzy tips for hunting. i gotta have a stash of cheap-o's because i cant help but to shoot at squirrels when im fixin to get out of the stand :wink:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 27, 2009)

Some guys like feathers. I like plastic vanes, once again.. no nonsense.

There is a bit of maintenance to feathers, especially if you get them wet.

I shoot Blazer vanes on my arrows. They are shaped more like the vanes on a dart and thicker than regular 4" vanes. They stand up to being shot through a biscuit better.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 27, 2009)

thanks for the knowledge, i dont need anything with extra maintnence. got enough to keep a man busy already


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 27, 2009)

You literally can't beat G5 for either parts. Their expert 2 rest is the best drop away on the market (and thats why I shoot it), and their XR line of sights are awesome (but a little pricey).

My second choice for sights would be a Trophy ridge 5 pin.


I'd stay away from the QAD. In my experience, if you don't get the most expensive one QAD offers, your wasting your money.


----------



## Jwengerd (Aug 27, 2009)

If you go with a whisker biscuit I wouldnt use Feathers the blazer vanes are about the best for the biscuit. Also I try to steer away from walmarts cheap carbon arrows Ive heard horror storys about walmarts arrows breaking under load and shooting throught peoples arms :shock: just somthing to think about. Good Luck let us know what you end up with.


-Justin


----------



## switchback (Aug 27, 2009)

If the QAD is set up right there are no problems. I know alot of people who I hunt with that have them and have had no problems. I've shoot mine alot with no problems what so ever and stack them side by side at 20, 30, and 40 yards.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sure there are plenty of people who havent had a problem with them, but I did, and will never deal with them again.

I should also mention it was set up correctly, and did work for a while. 6 months is too short of a life span for me. I went to a g5 rest, and am happy with the KISS method. up-down drop aways are for me. The little arrow holder on my shelf is full containment, and is better than a QAD because it holds it snug and doesnt rattle no matter how hard you shake it.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 28, 2009)

> Also I try to steer away from walmarts cheap carbon arrows



only walmart aluminums for me, cheaper and can take more beating for all them squirrels i miss


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 28, 2009)

aluminum?


why not use a stick and a rock? :LOL2: 



guess I shouldnt talk... mine are aluminum... on the outside :twisted: 

Easton Full Metal Jackets own my soul....


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 29, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Easton Full Metal Jackets own my soul....



..... and your bank account....

:mrgreen:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 29, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Easton Full Metal Jackets own my soul....
> ...




Small price to pay to ensure my long hours in the woods year 'round aren't wasted when opportunity comes knocking.


When it comes to bow hunting, I refuse to use anything other than the best. Its the one type of hunting with a thousand variables, but it all boils down to making a clean ethical kill.


100 bucks well spent IMO.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 30, 2009)

dyeguy1212 said:


> When it comes to bow hunting, I refuse to use anything other than the best. Its the one type of hunting with a thousand variables, but it all boils down to making a clean ethical kill.
> 
> 
> 100 bucks well spent IMO.



Yes, but the best normally has a whole lot of personal preference thrown into it. The boys that shoot A\C\C's would probably argue with you about who has the better shaft. :lol: 

I like the FMJ's. They're just a little too heavy and pricey for me. Most any of them get the job done when you put it through their pumphouse.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 30, 2009)

yet another variable... hitting the heart of an animal is a lot tougher than people make it out to be. The true test is when you torque the bow and hit him in the shoulder... I'm not betting on a cheap carbon arrow that day...


And yes, it is personal preference, but its pretty hard to argue against FMJs. The ACC and FMJ are one in the same IMO, but the FMJ tends to bend instead of break off if you don't get a pass through (big plus for me). As for the weight, I fail to see the problem. The whole speed revolution is a bunch of crap. I'm shooting 270's with my Truth 2 at a 27 inch draw with FMJs. Most people are just getting that with a 29 inch draw, plus they have much less KE with a lighter arrow.

If not shooting an FMJ meant I could have one pin out to 30 yards, I wouldnt be using FMJs. But regardless of the arrow, I'm still using a 20, 30, 40, 50, 60-90 adjustable, set up. The spacing of the pins doesnt matter much when you still have to judge the yardage correctly in the first place.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 14, 2009)

switchback said:


> ohhh and no bouncing back up on this rest.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYbT6dBuhXM



That's the top of the line LD model that has the lockdown, not the hunter.

The dealer threw in a QAD Hunter with the new 101st that I purchased. He hates WB's and has been trying to get me to swap for 3 years now. :lol: I never had a single issue with the WB on the Hoyt but since the 101st is a speed bow, I told him I would try it to get that 5 to 7 fps back.

It has taken us a full week of tuning on the bow and rest to remedy a vane contact problem. Either the rest is too slow to fully clear or I was getting bounce back. Either way, about one out of every 6 arrows at 40 yards was making enough contact that it would drop 10" from fishtailing all the way to the target.

We finally got it fixed but the launcher is literally sitting on the moleskin on the shelf when it's down (instead of the 1/8" high where it would be parallel), the rest is as far forward as possible (gives it more time to get out of the way) and the timing is set to where it does not go full vertical until the draw stop just hits the limb (1/2" to 1" sooner in the draw is what is recommended).

I shot it quite a bit this weekend after finally fixing the contact problem and don't have any complaints right now... but I can see how it may be a pain to keep in tune and is going to need constant monitoring.

The Biscuit is a set it and forget it deal.. although you do scrub off some speed for the convenience.

So far, the Viper sight that I put on the bow is serving it's purpose well. I do miss the vertical pins of the Trophy Ridge. This bow shoots flat enough that all of my pins actually touch one another, making a solid wall of metal in the right side of the sight housing that obscures what is behind them. One of the single pin adjustables would be the way to go but I don't want to be fiddling with resetting a yardage adjustment whenever the time comes to shoot.


----------



## Jim (Sep 14, 2009)

Has anyone had experience shaving some of the whisker biscuit off to let the vanes pass thru?

Like this:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw it being talked about when the WB's first started gaining popularity and before rests like the Hostage were available. They did not have any issues after trimming.

I would probably just buy a Hostage or similar before I started cutting up a WB unless I just had one laying around. The WB has jumped in price recently and most all of the full containment rests run about the same price now. The brushes on that one are replaceable where you would have to replace the entire cartridge and retrim a WB.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 14, 2009)

i baught the hostage and have no complaints so far. 

also ended up getting a true glow 4pin sight w/ the light even though i think the light is useless. i stayed in the stand untill dark the other nite to see how it was, and if you have to turn the light on its awfully hard to see anything past it, especially any farther than 5-10yds


----------



## Quackrstackr (Sep 14, 2009)

You can remedy that by taking a piece of electrical tape with a pinhole and placing over the lens or take a sharpie and black most of it out.

A lot of those lights are too bright when you turn them on. The one in my viper has a rheostat so that I can adjust brightness anywhere from off to full power. The Trophy Ridge had a 3 level switch and was too bright even on the lowest setting.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks for the tip thats exactly what it needs. a rheostat built in would be the ticket


----------

